# self catering rental required



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone we urgently need to book some accom beggining of feb 2012 for a period of three separate weeks in three different locations as follows;
one week near to proenca da nova,
one week silver coast,
one week borba or alentetejo.
can anyone be of assistance in helping us to achieve rentals with the above?
your help would be greatly appreciated as we are fast running out of time to plan for our forthcoming trip thankyou very much
all pm posts to the relavent areas will be answered to


----------

